# How to check ARBA's website for registered rabbitry names



## jacknjill (May 23, 2015)

ullhair: It's been a long time coming, I need to get my rabbitry name registered. I've read on another thread how to check other rabbitrys that are already registered, but cant find it. Appearently there is a way to go to abrba.net to check existing rabbitry names. I want to make sure mine is not registered already, or I have to think of one to change it to one that isn't registered. Thanks!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 23, 2015)

Here is the registration form:

https://www.arba.net/PDFs/rabbitry_reg.pdf

They have you include three choices so that, if one is taken, they'll register the next one.


----------



## donnakmccue (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there a place to see registered Rabbitry names before sending in your choice. So you know you are not picking something already chosen


----------



## SableSteel (Jan 19, 2020)

donnakmccue said:


> Is there a place to see registered Rabbitry names before sending in your choice. So you know you are not picking something already chosen


Not that I know of. This is one reason they make you send multiple choices. You could try to call them and ask about a name.


----------

